# New film: The Fellowship of the Ring of Free Trade



## soydog (Jan 9, 2003)

Watch it here.

"Now, for the first time ever, the hidden prophecies of J.R.R. Tolkien's classic epic, The Lord of the Rings, are decoded in this accurate re-edit of Peter Jackson's blockbuster motion picture. Unknownst to many readers, The Lord of the Rings - once thought to be merely a story of archetypal struggle between good and evil - has been found to contain astute prophetic messages about the impending crisis of capitalist modernity. 

Numerous scholars and linguists have already deciphered the main theme of The Lord of the Rings as being the freedom of ordinary people to be left alone from the ruling elites. However, Tolkien's hidden messages about the disasters of capitalism and the insightful predictions about the current political climate have not been made public until now. The Fellowship of the Ring of Free Trade includes subtitles of the decoded dialogues in painstaking detail and the true identities that the story's characters represent within the prophecy. 
Hado i philinn!" 

"Mordor is in our midst." - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## LotR_Girl (Jan 10, 2003)

18 MB... Quick Time? Eeek! If anyone finds something that is like... 2mb, mail me! 

BTW Anyone heard there will be LotR parody in Scary Movie 3? It will be called:

Episode 1 - The Lord of the Brooms

(LotR/HP/SW)


----------



## soydog (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LotR_Girl _
> *18 MB... Quick Time? Eeek! If anyone finds something that is like... 2mb, mail me! *


If you click on the left link on that page (not the "download" link on the right) then it should start playing almost immediately... assuming you have a relatively fast internet connection.


----------

